# Blue-crowned Chlorophonia (Guatemala)



## Glenn Bartley (Jun 10, 2019)

Here's another beauty from my recent Guatemala trip.

You can see the full gallery here - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/Gallery - Guatemala2019.html







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/400 sec
Aperture: 4
Flash: On
ISO: 640
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2019)

Great shot, Glenn.


----------

